# Milan, Origi problema più serio del previsto. Andrà in Belgio per curarsi



## Tifo'o (12 Settembre 2022)

Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità


----------



## mabadi (12 Settembre 2022)

Sta meglio Ibra di Origi.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità


Quando dicevo che questo è un bidone....

Ora ci ritroviamo SENZA ATTACCO. Complimenti.

Potevamo prendere a zero uno tra Belotti e Milik.


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità


Bel casino per noi.
Non possono giocare sempre gli stessi.
Pioli dovrà studiare qualche soluzione alternativa tipo il falso 9 o la difesa a 3.


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Settembre 2022)

ma le visite mediche prima del contratto a chi le fanno fare , a topolino ?


----------



## babsodiolinter (12 Settembre 2022)

Cdk punta può giocare....
Con tutte queste partite così ravvicinate,poi il mondiale nel deserto..
Quest'anno sarà una carneficina per tutti..


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità


Non avevo dubbi, d'altronde ha saltato tutta la preparazione.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità


Un po di chiarezza però non farebbe male. é cosa di 2 settimane? di un mese? di metà stagione?
In ogni caso ora è OBBLIGATORIO dare minuti a Lazetic altrimenti Giroud tra due partite si spacca


----------



## bobbylukr (12 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ma le visite mediche prima del contratto a chi le fanno fare , a topolino ?


Boh speriamo non abbiano fatto una scelta basata più sul risparmio che sul resto...


----------



## kYMERA (12 Settembre 2022)

Ma non possiamo prendere Diego Costa svincolato?
Penso che anche con la panza sia comunque arruolabile più di sti rottami che abbiamo.


----------



## mabadi (12 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Un po di chiarezza però non farebbe male. é cosa di 2 settimane? di un mese? di metà stagione?
> In ogni caso ora è OBBLIGATORIO dare minuti a Lazetic altrimenti Giroud tra due partite si spacca


sarà da intervento per la ricostruzione del tendine ...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ma le visite mediche prima del contratto a chi le fanno fare , a topolino ?



Quali visite mediche ? E' arrivato praticamente da infortunato eppure le ha inspiegabilmente superate...la potenza dei 0€ spesi per il cartellino  

Forse sarebbe stato meglio se avessero dato una controllatina ai denti.......
però ehi, lui è il nuovo lukakka


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Settembre 2022)

Va in Belgio a prendere la zuppa della nonna..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Settembre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Boh speriamo non abbiano fatto una scelta basata più sul risparmio che sul resto...


4 milioni * 4 anni, chiamalo risparmio


----------



## kipstar (12 Settembre 2022)

mah


----------



## Goro (12 Settembre 2022)

Lo sciamano di Pogba ha sbagliato bersaglio e preso lui, tutto chiaro


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità


è la fine, e nel mercato svincolati rimangono Sturridge e Diego Costa


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Settembre 2022)

torna prima Ibra


----------



## ROQ (12 Settembre 2022)

chi lo avrebbe mai detto eh


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ma le visite mediche prima del contratto a chi le fanno fare , a topolino ?


Elliot risparmia anche sul medico, avranno pagato uno della ASL in pensione per farsi firmare il certificato senza neanche visite.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è la fine, e nel mercato svincolati rimangono Sturridge e Diego Costa


Diego Costa ha appena firmato per il Wolverhampton.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma non possiamo prendere Diego Costa svincolato?
> Penso che anche con la panza sia comunque arruolabile più di sti rottami che abbiamo.


Ha firmato giusto oggi per il Wolves.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Diego Costa ha appena firmato per il Wolverhampton.


meglio meglio, finiva come Mandzukic


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Settembre 2022)

Complimenti,ma l'importante e' spippettarsi con i colpi di tacco a luglio,poi chissene se la squadra,in questa stagione soprattutto,e' e restera' monca e probabilmente scoppiera' a febbraio senza il giusto intervento sul mercato invernale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2022)

Voto "diesci" al mercato


----------



## Pit96 (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità



E qui si rideva di Pogba e Di Maria.... 
Ad oggi è un grandissimo flop. Rendiamoci conto che se si fa male Giroud siamo spacciati


----------



## Shmuk (12 Settembre 2022)

Ma esiste ancora la figura del medico sociale?


----------



## bobbylukr (12 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> 4 milioni * 4 anni, chiamalo risparmio


Beh un attaccante perlomeno decente(da Milan diciamo) tra i 32 e 21 anni di questi tempi(vedi cdk che attaccante vero e proprio non è) ti costa minimo 25/30 milioni di cartellino e almeno un paio di milioni di contratto: io non ci capisco di stipendi, ammortamenti etc e quindi se sbaglio mi scuso, ma a ad occhio origi è costato meno di CDK...


----------



## Zenos (12 Settembre 2022)

Halma...arrivano tutti...i rottami...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (12 Settembre 2022)

qualcuno deve pagare per questa operazione non può passare il tutto in cavalleria
stiamo parlando di una squadra top mondo e certe cose in ambiti cosi' professionali non possono accadere
suggerisco a tutti i frequentatori del forum credenti e non di recitare prima di coricarsi la notte un intero rosario in devozione a san oliviero che protegga tutti i suoi omonini nel modo migliore possa esistere


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità



Mi sa che Giroud dovrà tirare la carretta da solo almeno fino a gennaio...


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità



Vorrei il diritto di recesso. Questo c'è lo teniamo stretto per ben 4 anni


----------



## Maravich49 (12 Settembre 2022)

Ma era chiaro come il sole, chiarissimo.
E leggevo qua e la parlare di "abbondanza in attaccco" (senza offesa eh, si fa per parlare ).
Però è una grana importante adesso: Rebic (che non è una punta) sempre rotto, Ibra non lo considero, Lazetic per ora fuori dalle gerarchie, Giroud integro ma non può giocare ogni 3 giorni: è un dannatissimo casino.


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Settembre 2022)

Mi sa che vedremo spesso CDK punta


----------



## evideon (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità


Ma di quale tendine stiamo parlando?


----------



## Roger84 (12 Settembre 2022)

Ma Rebic rientrerà dopo la sosta? Giroud è da tenere dentro una teca di cristallo....che rabbia!


----------



## Maximo (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità


E se fosse l’opportunità per vedere in campo Lazetic?


----------



## kekkopot (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità


Acquisto cannato: questo è un rottame


----------



## Andris (12 Settembre 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> E se fosse l’opportunità per vedere in campo Lazetic?


un fantasma per Pioli...


----------



## Andris (12 Settembre 2022)

speriamo che il gobbo Deschamps non si metta in testa di richiamare Giroud in nazionale...

in realtà ho letto un'intervista con lui che spera nel mondiale...se lo tolga dalla testa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Settembre 2022)

Quando si continua a trascurare il ruolo forse più importante nel calcio questi sono i risultati.
Da anni continuiamo a prendere attaccanti a due spicci o in scadenza, e infatti siamo l'unica squadra in Italia, forse in Europa (tra le squadre che contano ovviamente), a non avere un vero e proprio centravanti in attacco.
L'ultimo vero attaccante dai 15/20 gol fu Ibra nel 2012, poi un anno il mediocre Bacca e poi il vuoto assoluto, passando dai low cost Lapadula, alle scommesse perse in partenza come Lazetic e Pellegri, a dei rottami o ex giocatori come Torres e lo stesso Origi e al funzionale Kalinic.


----------



## Albijol (12 Settembre 2022)

Che dire... Vedremo CDK prima punta qualche spezzone a questo punto


----------



## Raryof (12 Settembre 2022)

Questo torna a marzo, a gennaio prenderemo un 16 enne uzbeko per non sostituirlo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma non possiamo prendere Diego Costa svincolato?
> Penso che anche con la panza sia comunque arruolabile più di sti rottami che abbiamo.


Ci fosse Galliani sarebbe probabile, per fortuna sono brutti ricordi ormai...

Più che altro mi chiedo come faceva Pioli ad annunciarlo titolare solo tre giorni fa


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (12 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che dire... Vedremo CDK prima punta qualche spezzone a questo punto


speriamo


----------



## Djici (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Giroud dovrà tirare la carretta da solo almeno fino a gennaio...


Speriamo almeno che non vada al mondiale.
Non dovrebbe esserci. Ma se si dovesse infortunare qualche punta francese...


----------



## Rickrossonero (12 Settembre 2022)

Ho già capito,lo rivedremo ad alti livelli solo da gennaio


----------



## sampapot (12 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma non possiamo prendere Diego Costa svincolato?
> Penso che anche con la panza sia comunque arruolabile più di sti rottami che abbiamo.


poi rischia di fare la fine di Mandzukic, che ha impiegato 3 mesi per raggiungere una pseudo forma atletica accettabile per poi fare qualche scampolo di partita...io su Belotti ho sperato fino all'ultimo, invece....
D. Costa ha firmato per una squadretta inglese, ci resta Giuseppe Rossi!!!! tanto ormai si è già rotto tutto, che abbiamo da perdere?


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> poi rischia di fare la fine di Mandzukic, che ha impiegato 3 mesi per raggiungere una pseudo forma atletica accettabile per poi fare qualche scampolo di partita...io su Belotti ho sperato fino all'ultimo, invece....
> D. Costa ha firmato per una squadretta inglese, ci resta Giuseppe Rossi!!!! tanto ormai si è già rotto tutto, che abbiamo da perdere?


Si rompe la mano mentre firma


----------



## UDG (12 Settembre 2022)

Per fortuna secondo alcuni eravamo anche troppi davanti


----------



## ARKANA (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità


Bidone e pure rotto, gran bel colpo!


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

Attenzione a Zaza


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Ho già capito,lo rivedremo ad alti livelli solo da gennaio



"Alti livelli" e Origi nella stessa frase.... deu meu


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2022)

4 milioni buttati nel cesso per 4 anni.
Acquisto inutile oltre che scarso.


----------



## bmb (12 Settembre 2022)

Speriamo di riaverlo dopo la sosta. Altrimenti devono inventarsi qualcosa per far rifiatare Leao e Giroud visto che non potremo affidarci a Rebic fino al 2025.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità


Ma allora non era affaticato.

Qui siamo tra il "molto affaticato" e l' "affaticatissimo"


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Comunque mi sembra di sognare, siamo esattamente ad un anno fa.
Abbiamo quante, 4 o 5 prime punte?
Abile e arruolabile c'è solo il buon Oliviero....

Occhio che c'è ancora tutta la settimana davanti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità


A questo punto credo che CDK andrà a occupare la posizione di centravanti. Siamo già in emergenza, con l'aggravante che era tutto prevedibile. Origi arrivato rotto che non giocava da mesi, Rebic injury prone, Ibra con più di 40 anni che rientra a gennaio e tuttora è una incognita. ALMENO uno di questi tre doveva o non arrivare o essere salutato e prendere un giocatore integro. E invece no.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quando si continua a trascurare il ruolo forse più importante nel calcio questi sono i risultati.
> Da anni continuiamo a prendere attaccanti a due spicci o in scadenza, e infatti siamo l'unica squadra in Italia, forse in Europa (tra le squadre che contano ovviamente), a non avere un vero e proprio centravanti in attacco.
> L'ultimo vero attaccante dai 15/20 gol fu Ibra nel 2012, poi un anno il mediocre Bacca e poi il vuoto assoluto, passando dai low cost Lapadula, alle scommesse perse in partenza come Lazetic e Pellegri, a dei rottami o ex giocatori come Torres e lo stesso Origi e al funzionale Kalinic.


Perché è il ruolo più costoso. Il Napoli può permettersi Osimhen a 70 milioni e il Milan no, è questo l'emblema della tirchieria della nostra proprietà.


----------



## sottoli (12 Settembre 2022)

Degrado origi si può dire?


----------



## mil77 (12 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quando dicevo che questo è un bidone....
> 
> Ora ci ritroviamo SENZA ATTACCO. Complimenti.
> 
> Potevamo prendere a zero uno tra Belotti e Milik.


Cosa c'entra l'essere un bidone con un infortunio? Poi milik a 0 anche no...la juve ha pagato il prestito e se lo riscatta paga. Belotti? Preferisco origi che gioca 6 mesi piuttosto che belotti tutto l'anno....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra l'essere un bidone con un infortunio? Poi milik a 0 anche no...la juve ha pagato il prestito e se lo riscatta paga. Belotti? *Preferisco origi che gioca 6 mesi piuttosto che belotti tutto l'anno....*



Al massimo preferisci Giroud (che tra l'altro si dovrà spaccare il cù in 4 grazie alla solita dormita dirigenziale)


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Settembre 2022)

Società ridicola. Maldini invece di prendere 249 difensori, prendi un CAXXO di attaccante...quello mai,mi raccomando. Vergognati!!


----------



## Rickrossonero (12 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "Alti livelli" e Origi nella stessa frase.... deu meu


Per me il giocatore non è scarso, poi ognuno può avere le sue opinioni,fino a gennaio dell'anno scorso molti dicevano la stessa cosa di giroud.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Società ridicola. Maldini invece di prendere 249 difensori, prendi un CAXXO di attaccante...quello mai,mi raccomando. Vergognati!!



Sei veramente ingrato e impaziente!
Non sai che l'attaccante TOP arriverà "l'anno prossimo" ?

Dal 2019 che l'anno buono è sempre il prossimo


----------



## mil77 (12 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Al massimo preferisci Giroud (che tra l'altro si dovrà spaccare il cù in 4 grazie alla solita dormita dirigenziale)


No no preferisco Origi....che avrà avuto anche un brutto infortunio muscolare quando lo avevamo già preso, ma quando recupera vale 20 belotti


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sei veramente ingrato e impaziente!
> Non sai che l'attaccante TOP arriverà "l'anno prossimo" ?
> 
> Dal 2019 che l'anno buono è sempre il prossimo


Mi rode da matti questa cosa,tutte le squadre hanno un attaccante da 20 gol,noi no. Pazzesco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Per me il giocatore non è scarso, poi ognuno può avere le sue opinioni,fino a gennaio dell'anno scorso molti dicevano la stessa cosa di giroud.





mil77 ha scritto:


> No no preferisco Origi....che avrà avuto anche un brutto infortunio muscolare quando lo avevamo già preso, ma quando recupera vale 20 belotti



Vedremo, ma almeno in questa serie A Belotti poteva fare la differenza.
Soprattutto in una squadra che, come potete vedere, si ritrova con Oliviero unico attaccante arruolabile  

Ibrahimovic 
Origi 
Rebic 
Lazetic


----------



## kYMERA (12 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mi rode da matti questa cosa,tutte le squadre hanno un attaccante da 20 gol,noi no. Pazzesco.


Mertens è sempre libero?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mertens è sempre libero?


Non lo so,ma lo prenderei


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mertens è sempre libero?



No, è approdato nella squadra "spazzina" per eccellenza: il galatasaray


----------



## kYMERA (12 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No, è approdato nella squadra "spazzina" per eccellenza: il galatasaray


Ottimo, quindi rimangono Zaza e Giovinco.
A sto punto proviamo Bakayoko punta, tanto si è capito che non va neanche all'Olympiakos.


----------



## peo74 (12 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Attenzione a Zaza


Ci avevo pensato anch’io..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ottimo, quindi rimangono Zaza e Giovinco.
> A sto punto proviamo Bakayoko punta, tanto si è capito che non va neanche all'Olympiakos.



Anche Palacio e Giuseppe Rossi sono ancora alla ricerca di una squadra..


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Settembre 2022)

"Spacchera' la serie A". 

Contratto di 3 anni a 3,5 milioni di euro netti.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche Palacio e Giuseppe Rossi sono ancora alla ricerca di una squadra..


Non c'era anche Ben Arfa? 
Mamma mia comunque siamo inguardabili, Milik non sarebbe stato male per noi.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> "Spacchera' la serie A".
> 
> Contratto di 3 anni a 3,5 milioni di euro netti.


Questo fa la fine di Redondo, con la differenza che Redondo non aveva preso i soldi dello stipendio, questo se li succhierà tutti mi sa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non c'era anche Ben Arfa?
> Mamma mia comunque siamo inguardabili, Milik non sarebbe stato male per noi.



A quanto pare attualmente è ancora svincolato...facciamo allin ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2022)

questo è ciò che succede a rinnovare ad ibra.
""la chioccia"" importantissimo per lo spogliatoio.
ora chi gioca?

origi quando tornerà farà ricredere tutti come ha fatto giroud, anche di lui si dicevano le stesse cose.
il problema è che manca il 3o attaccante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mi rode da matti questa cosa,tutte le squadre hanno un attaccante da 20 gol,noi no. Pazzesco.


noi ne abbiamo uno da 20 punti.. di sutura.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra l'essere un bidone con un infortunio? Poi milik a 0 anche no...la juve ha pagato il prestito e se lo riscatta paga. Belotti? Preferisco origi che gioca 6 mesi piuttosto che belotti tutto l'anno....


Belotti intanto ha buone possibilità di andare in doppia cifra se messo in condizione. Origi non va in doppia cifra neanche giocassimo senza portieri.


----------



## folletto (12 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Origi sembra avere un problema più serio del previsto, come riporta Calciomercato.com l'attaccante del Milan andrà in Belgio per un consulto con i medici della Nazionale belga che lo avevano curato già nel periodo che ha seguito la fine del contratto con il Liverpool e le firme dei contratti con il Milan. Il problema è rappresentato dal tendine che non permette di lavarorare con continuità


Ha stato la mamma di Lubamba


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Settembre 2022)

Che pacco Origi, ci speravo abbastanza. Se sapevano dei problemi fisici è stato una follia non prendere anche Belotti a zero. Quanto meno uno sano lo avevi e per quanto schifo possa fare con Leao che salta tutti e mette palla in mezzo pure Belotti i suoi gol li faceva


----------



## ilPresidente (12 Settembre 2022)

Top top top

centrale difensivo top
Punta top 
Esterno destro top
Mediano top


----------



## kYMERA (12 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che pacco Origi, ci speravo abbastanza. Se sapevano dei problemi fisici è stato una follia non prendere anche Belotti a zero. Quanto meno uno sano lo avevi e per quanto schifo possa fare con Leao che salta tutti e mette palla in mezzo pure Belotti i suoi gol li faceva


Tra l'altro era pure nation formed.


----------



## DavMilan (12 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Belotti intanto ha buone possibilità di andare in doppia cifra se messo in condizione. Origi non va in doppia cifra neanche giocassimo senza portieri.


Origi non va in doppia cifra nemmeno nel numero di presenze


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (12 Settembre 2022)

comunque non capisco perché non abbiano ripreso pato sarebbe stato perfetto nel nostro parco attaccanti


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Settembre 2022)

Per me è ancora presto per bollarlo definitivamente, certo è che abbia iniziato male, anzi non ha proprio iniziato. Se ha ancora il tendine infiammato/indolenzito (non so capisce, info poco chiare) vuol dire che si era strappato il retto femorale.

Per me la gravità dell'errore (reiterato negli anni) sta nell'aver aggiunto questa situazione rischiosa (prendere un P0 già rotto, anche se muscolare e non articolare), a Rebic malato cronico e Ibra in dismissione terminale, meno male che ci sono Giroud e Leao.

CDK comunque può fare la punta insieme a Leao davanti a Diaz/Adli e penso sia una cosa che vedremo a sto punto.


----------

